# My 1132



## Chadly1980 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey Folks. Stumbled upon the forum here and thought I would share about my machine. I picked it up about 6-7 years ago from a guy who had it 4 years but didn't want it anymore due to a plow on his ATV. It was a bit rough as I think it sat outside and the carb had some issues. Auger teeth are worn down a bit as he must have never adjusted it. I took it for $1500 and have never looked back! Seafoam worked wonders on the carb. Eventually got a new scraper bar and adjusted properly. Didn't like the skid shoes mounted behind so I got the shoes that attach to the sides of the bucket (much better!). Put an hour meter a year or two after I got it and it's up to 70ish hours. I do three driveways for each snowfall in Southern Wisconsin. I am 6' 1" so I bought the handle bar extensions that helped me considerably. I also added the drain hose (which I noticed was mentioned in another thread) and have made changing the oil each season a breeze. I have had it this was for 4-5 years for sure and no issues whatsoever. Posting some blower pics for you to see it in it's element. Glad to have found this place. Can't beat the reliability, tracks are unstoppable, and throwing distance is nice. I also like that I have a dealer near by for anything I need as well as any part that might need replacing is so easy to find online and to me in a few short days.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Great story and pics, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Chadly1980 said:


> Hey Folks. Stumbled upon the forum here and thought I would share about my machine. I picked it up about 6-7 years ago from a guy who had it 4 years but didn't want it anymore due to a plow on his ATV. It was a bit rough as I think it sat outside and the carb had some issues. Auger teeth are worn down a bit as he must have never adjusted it. I took it for $1500 and have never looked back! Seafoam worked wonders on the carb. Eventually got a new scraper bar and adjusted properly. Didn't like the skid shoes mounted behind so I got the shoes that attach to the sides of the bucket (much better!). Put an hour meter a year or two after I got it and it's up to 70ish hours. I do three driveways for each snowfall in Southern Wisconsin. I am 6' 1" so I bought the handle bar extensions that helped me considerably. I also added the drain hose (which I noticed was mentioned in another thread) and have made changing the oil each season a breeze. I have had it this was for 4-5 years for sure and no issues whatsoever. Posting some blower pics for you to see it in it's element. Glad to have found this place. Can't beat the reliability, tracks are unstoppable, and throwing distance is nice. I also like that I have a dealer near by for anything I need as well as any part that might need replacing is so easy to find online and to me in a few short days.


Just an idea, but would a right angle fitting on the oil drain before the hose fitting make it a lot easier to tuck the drain hose away from the track? Seems like it would make a big difference. Let me know what you think, I'm thinking of ordering one of those hoses and may order a right angle fitting as well to make it less cumbersome if it could help.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Chadly  Nice machine.
Might want to add a location to your profile so it pops up under your user name.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome Chad…. really like the shot of the red blower in the middle of the white driveway….cool.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Very Nice! We haven't gotten that much snow action yet this season!

I actually just use an old Nu-finish bottle with the bottom cut out to drain my oil. Just put it onto the neck and it drains oil perfectly over the track and into a pan. Works great for me and no hose to worry about snagging, although that idea seems pretty good.


Are you running the Honda "Industrial" side skids? Did you have to drill holes in your auger housing for them? 
What about the factory anti-icing kit over the carb?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Where did you get the handle bar extensions.....I'm only 5'6" and used mine for the 1st time today......I think getting the handles higher would be good for my back.


----------



## Chadly1980 (Nov 24, 2014)

RoyP said:


> Where did you get the handle bar extensions.....I'm only 5'6" and used mine for the 1st time today......I think getting the handles higher would be good for my back.


I ordered them from Mays, but it appears their website is down? This was 5-6 years ago when I got them. Maybe give them a call?
May's Honda Sales - Sagle, Idaho

When looking for the extension kit I came across this as well...looks pretty funky!

Honda Snowblower Handlebar Extensions and High Chute Crank Kits


----------



## Chadly1980 (Nov 24, 2014)

To answer a few other posts...

That picture of the blower with all the snow and cleared driveway, previous season! I wish for that every time! I may be crazy, but I am searching for videos of people in Buffalo that made time lapse videos of snowblowing their driveways...particularly with a Honda. I actually think that might have been kind of fun! Hard, but fun!

I do have the industrial skids mounted on the side, and I did have to drill a hole or two to mount them...tracks much better and doesn't "wiggle" side to side on concrete. On blacktop it just glides, but concrete it shimmy. Better with these. But they are steel, and I was thinking of trying a set of the Ariens poly skids made for stamped conrete, block, brick, etc. but I think the holes are not the same.

I was reading about that icing carb fix...I "think" I've got it installed already from the previous owner?? It has a rubber basket on the bottom of the dome that seems to be part of the fix...so I think I am good? Haven't had the issues people have described prior to having the carb fix completed.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

In 2011, Honda raised it's handlebars by 2 inches. I have a 2011, and am 5,5 and they are perfect for me. How could you 6 ft ers ever use these machines pre 2011????


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes.....I also tried May's web site....it's down & the domain is for sale.

Anyone ever tried just a steel pipe extension......???


----------

